# cài đặt xcb-proto ImportError: No module named _elementtree

## bdien

Tìm kiếm trên rất nhiều rồi chưa sữa nó đươc. khi cài đặt đến packege xcb-proto và libxcb, tất cả điều bi lỗi 

Đã thử chạy lênh "pyhton-updater" thêm flag "xml" vào, khi compile python thì phải thêm flag "build" mới thành công. Còn không thì compile python lỗi "expat".

bi lỗiImportError: No module named _elementtree

Tìm kiếm trên rất nhiều rồi nhưng chưa sữa nó đươc. khi cập nhất tới packege x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.9.3 và x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.3, tất cả điều bi lỗi 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/python2.7 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.3/work/libxcb-1.9.3/src/c_client.py -p /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages /usr/share/xcb/damage.xml
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.3/work/libxcb-1.9.3/src/c_client.py", line 2, in <module>
> ...

 

```
emerge --info '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.3::gentoo
```

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.17, 3.12.0-gentoo-1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 [/code]

Mọi người có cách nào không?

----------

## bdien

Vấn đề của tôi đã được giải quyết bẳng cách thêm flag "build" vào khi compile python. cài đặt package dev-python/pip, sau đó cài các modules thiếu

----------

